# hymer repairs , smell a rat here please help out if you can ????



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

:serious:Hi ! and hello , it seems that the only people capable of repairing mu motorhome are 1 Cannock resprays , and 2 insigna ?. but anyway . Cannock resprays quoted price , too expensive for insurers and they wrote my vehicle off, offered me a stupid price, I declined . they then sent an assessor to see camper , he said he did not want to write this off. and off he went . the next morning I had a phone call from a repairs specialist called . the caravan and motorhome hospital in st hilarys Cardiff, he said he would pick it up and repair it with hymer parts . only the thing is saga declined to pay out and only ollowed their garages to do work, I declined , they made me then get quotes from specialists indicated by hymer . now this guy said he will fix it , and he has had the go ahead from saga apparently but he has not seen damage knows nothing of what needs to be done , I need some info and quick he comes on sunday 4-5 o, clock he will take it away , saga has tried twice to take mu motorhome away and I declined as they wanted it collected and taken to copart the salvage people . I am in fear that once I allow it to go , to this guy . insurance declined then to repair , as he has not even costed anything as he does not know what needs replacing so costing is neither here or their . is this a scam to get ot off me . and has anyone had any dealing with this company , called (CARAVAN & MOTORHOME HOSPITAL. 01446 774747. THEY ARE IN CARDIFF. please help me out anybody . this is my MERCEDES


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear your woes, Merctoby. May I suggest you contact Peter Hambilton at Preston. He is a well respected Hymer expert!

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

edit.
I have just noticed another post of yours, saying you have contacted Peter Hambilton.
I would give him another call and ask advice!


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Grath!..






Thanks for that , have you ever come across a problem in this order !. camper is damaged in storm , sage insurance tells me to go to their dealers for fix, but they put fillers in the walls , my Hymer is immaculate . first class. they tell me to do all leg work to find a person to do job. Hymer tell me only 2 could do this now . as peter hambilton said he will not attempt to do the old ones . because of surfaces stove enamel dimple appearance . but any way hymer say Cannock resprays is the nominated repairer for hymer . so I get them to price work . all new skins top and bottom both sides front grill lower grill , windscreen . roof light big one . and kitchen work top damage . anyway Cannock say all work all told 18,000 . so saga have a company now to access damage and decide options . they decide write off. they offer silly price and I say now I will find supporting evidence. within a day or 2 a guy rings me about 5 at night , saying he has been hired to come access the damage ?, he arrives sees the HYMER and said I think this should not be written off. and he said would I be willing to have it repaired , by a man he said can repair anything . I agree yes I do want to save my HYMER. next day I get a call from the caravan and motorhome hospital , they are in Cardiff , called ST Hilarys !. he tells me on phone he would repair my HYMER and has had the go ahead from saga . do it . I asked him straight he must have had a call from the accessor showing pictures of damage , he said I have seen nothing at all . ???. he then said he will come down and drive it back with him this sunday !, fast ?. because I refused him the idea he was sending some one down to collect . I did say I want this repaired using only HYMER parts . he said yes . but anyway I have him coming to me explain what he sees . and tells me of how to repair . before he takes it . he assured me , ( I do not sell motorhomes and do not sell caravans. he just repairs them. ok. I look at his web site . and see their buildings and also loads of caravans for sale !. now given the fact I have refused the saga twice now from collecting HYMER. because by then they had not even offered me a value . now he says he can repair her. without seeing her knowing of damage to her , and assures me he has had the go ahead from saga??. so why are they not allowing Cannock resprays nominated by HYMER to do it . I find t strange . because I fear , this he does not know of damage cost yet until he sees it , saga has said repair her . what if that when they get her , his cost could be to high which they should be as Cannock cannot do for less. as they said their is 150 hours labour charge . could they then write her off , and because I no longer have her here with me , they can send to copart salvage , where they send all the vehicles damaged through saga insurance . I just find it to hard to understand how this has all come about ??. your thoughts , 
or am I just stark raving mad , in other words a lunatic . in fear of elusion . its just crazy. as Cannock said and hambilton said all skins on motorhome have to come off . that means windows out , new seals/ badge bars whatever . side rails . doors . everything . and he said all parts to assemble must be new and original as the job will fail at some stage later on. they could just put sikaflex to bond maybe the old seals back in . that is just me thinking of how to lower a bill for insurance , and also in these times all business needs to float , they just get job regardless . 
it is on my mind day and bleeding night . 
as it says once you accept something you cannot complain . well not until to late .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would have thought by now, someone with more direct knowledge of serious large insurance repairs on older bubble sided vans would have come forward with advice.
Either they are away enjoying themselves or riveted to the more negative soap like threads:frown2: Cone on Guy's, this member need urgent HELP!
Now, I am about to say, what you don't want to hear:surprise:
You say, all panels need replacing, and that is a big job,and could exceed the van value, making it a write off. Now if they offer a low sum, could you say to then to find you a van in the same condition for that price.
I think you do need to speak to a senior manager at your insurance company, possibly you need a condition report of your own. 
Now another thought. If all panels need to be replaced, they could fit new smooth panels, so again, what about Peter Hambilton? However I am not sure about the frame construction on the older models, and I would expect some woodwork.
When they remove the old bubble panels, will they find any rot? The repair costs then could increase considerably!:frown2:
Sorry, I can't offer direct help. these are just my thoughts a hands on Hymer owner. 

Good luck, I think you will need it!


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you again Grath. , the problem for me is I do not want to change its identification at all. this HYMER is a classic. and needs t be treated so . and I am a restorer of the natural . and like things as they were meant to be . as I have told my wife , you will never need a boob






job , I prefer her exactly the way she is built , lol. I do remember it took me a year and a half hunting to find this motorhome, she has been offered into classic , and came out the other side with a badge of honour . and a ticket to say an example of perfection . meaning as shiny as the day it was created . a pearl. and very rare to say the least . as their are many who have these motorhomes . but put diff engines , ect, Unfortunate for her and me . sad times . I must say.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

How can someone say they can repair it without even seeing it or knows what is to be done.


Is it hailstone damage on the body panels?


Is the roof ok?


You need to tell them you are not accepting the insurance as it is not enough.


Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A little late now, but maybe you should have had a policy which values the m/h and pays out on that value.
I know expensive but?
You need to fight that low valuation, and I would expect that certificate you have will help. Gather as much documentation as you can, maybe a proper report, but then would the insurance company take note, it could depend on what value you insured at!
Again Good Luck

I think you need some serious professional advice!


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi again" answer to one question is . Yes the value I placed for insurace was all but 500 pound" of repairs . By hymer nominated specialist , cannock resprays , the 2nd answer yes it was storm damage , hail stones don't know really . As it was parked at home , part of house roof came away in storm hitting hymer , plus allay yet of debris coming around I say its cosmetic damage" but the big dents and scars , and a few holes big as a hand right into outside wall! The roof is fine tough stuff, but only damage was roof box roof light hole in it , part corner tile came through it hitting the work top corner cracking it , wet has hot in her as well now ! Smell damp "


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't mean the excess value £500, but the value you insured the van for.
As the damage is from falling debris from the house, how about the house insurance?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Graham,

It is not possible to cover the repairs to the motorhome under the house insurance.

To the OP - have you thought about taking the vehicle to Hymer in Bad Waldsee. If you send them photos of the damage they will probably be able to quote a price and clearly thay are the best place to have it repaired PROPERLY. It is fairly easy to get back home from there, hire car to Swiss airport (think I used Zurich) and budget flight home, reverse to pick up after repairs.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you sure Mike?
What would happen if my neighbours roof fell onto my van?
I would certainly claim off them! 
If the house caused the damage, the house insurance should be libel. 
Not nit picking Mike, it is just how I see it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can we see some photos of the damage please :smile2:


tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Grath said:


> Are you sure Mike?
> What would happen if my neighbours roof fell onto my van?
> I would certainly claim off them!
> If the house caused the damage, the house insurance should be libel.
> Not nit picking Mike, it is just how I see it.


Absolutely sure Graham. The house policy specifically excludes damage to your own vehicles , damage caused to your neighbour's property would be a different matter, if there was negligence on your part, ie you had not maintained the roof correctly your insurers would certainly pick up the bill. Where there is no negligence it would be a different matter.

Mike

Sorry Graham, sitting in 32C here and brain not operating correctly, didn't read your post properly. For your neighbour's insurance to operate in the circumstances you quoted there would have to have been negligence on their part causing the roof to come off. The claim would fall to be dealt with under the Public Liability section of the policy and negligence would need to be established before liability was accepted.

An interesting illustration of how this principal works in practice is in respect of towbars and trailers: imagine a trailer becoming detached from the pulling car due to the tow bar breaking. The trailer hits another car and causes damage - the tow bar is inspected and it is confirmed that there was a fault in the manufacture but an inspection by the owner could not have revealed the fault - no liability on the car owner. Imagine the same scenario with an obvious rusty crack in the bar - owner should have been aware of the fault and therefore liable.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

javea said:


> Absolutely sure Graham. The house policy specifically excludes damage to your own vehicles , damage caused to your neighbour's property would be a different matter, if there was negligence on your part, ie you had not maintained the roof correctly your insurers would certainly pick up the bill. Where there is no negligence it would be a different matter.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike,for the info.
I haven't liked it as I don't>


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

merctoby said:


> Only the thing is saga declined to pay out and only ollowed their garages to do work,


I don't know who told you that but I have had work done on a Saga insured van and no mention whatsoever was made about who had to do the work.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A few years back our car was damaged in a storm by roof tiles hitting the car, I claimed on my house insurance as it couldn't be ascertained whether it was tiles off our roof or the neighbors roof that did the damage, either way the car was fixed on the house insurance..

So?.

ray.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Stick with that insurance company Ray, they treated you very well. My son has just had exactly the same experience but the tiles were from his own roof, he can't get the claim paid under his house insurance and we are both insurance brokers (me retired:grin2

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think that the suggestion from Javea to take it to Hymer in Bad Waldsee. is the best idea, give them a call.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes agree, Bad Waldsee would be the best, but I cant really see the insurance company paying for that. The return journey would be expensive, and Hymer sre not cheap. But, a good proper job, woll be done


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

If I have followed this correctly, it appears to me that the MH was under-insured for a truly immaculate original classic. If this is the case I would attempt to negotiate the best possible settlement figure that allows you to retain the MH. This will then allow you to have it repaired to your specification and at your choice of location. I did this myself when my wife's car, owned from new and low mileage, our toad at the time, was hit from behind. The floor pan under the boot was slightly distorted and the insurance co. wouldn't repair it. 


Malcolm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I know it's a bit late to say this but......................

It seems to me that this whole debate revolves around the market value of the damaged motorhome. Under a "normal" motor policy the valuation of the damaged vehicle in the event of being "damaged beyond economic repair" is arrived at from an assessment of the market value of the damaged vehicle immediately prior to the damage. This value should be sufficient to allow the owner to purchase a similar vehicle in similar condition. The vehicle owner should not suffer material loss, NOR should he/she make any material gain. Due to the age of this motorhome that value is relatively low. The insurer is quite entitled to say who can or cannot carry out the repair, they are after all paying the account and need to be able to veto any repairer who might not do the job correctly or might make excessive charges. An owner cannot insist on any damaged vehicle being repaired "regardless of cost", that's not part of a normal insurance policy.

Owners of "classic" motorhomes need to be aware that they should always have an "agreed value" written into their policy from inception. It's no different from a classic car where specialist brokers will set a fixed sum to be paid out in the event of a total loss (usually following a formal valuation by an expert). Normally the insurer will also agree to surrender the salvage to the owner in order that they can get it repaired "regardless of cost" if they wish. I've just had the value of my classic car re-assessed and the value has risen by £10,000 in the past 3 years so this needs to be done regularly.
I would suggest that the O/P might want to discuss a "total loss" payout with his insurer with the salvage being returned to him. If the vehicle really is worth repairing he then has the choice of having it repaired by whichever repairer he chooses.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

gaspode said:


> I know it's a bit late to say this but......................
> 
> It seems to me that this whole debate revolves around the market value of the damaged motorhome. Under a "normal" motor policy the valuation of the damaged vehicle in the event of being "damaged beyond economic repair" is arrived at from an assessment of the market value of the damaged vehicle immediately prior to the damage. This value should be sufficient to allow the owner to purchase a similar vehicle in similar condition. The vehicle owner should not suffer material loss, NOR should he/she make any material gain. Due to the age of this motorhome that value is relatively low. The insurer is quite entitled to say who can or cannot carry out the repair, they are after all paying the account and need to be able to veto any repairer who might not do the job correctly or might make excessive charges. An owner cannot insist on any damaged vehicle being repaired "regardless of cost", that's not part of a normal insurance policy.
> 
> ...


What an excellent reply, I think the OP would be well advised to follow the suggestion proposed, in this way he may well get exactly what he wants

Andrew


----------

